# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Pineapple Souffle

## Tulip

Sweet Pineapple 1 small can (cut into very small peices) 
Cream 250 grams
Gelatin 1 tablespoon
Sugar 6 tablespoon 
Water 1/4 cup


In 1/4 cup of warm water mix gelatin and stir till the gelatin is dissolved. Heat half cup of pineapple syrup and sugar, when sugar is dissolved mix gelatin to it and take it off from the stove immideatly. After it cooles keep this in the freezer. When it is half set, put it in the mix and grind it well, and now pour it in a serving bowl and add cream and pineapple tit bits, mix well and keep in the freezer. 
After it has set, keep it in the fridge. This souffle should be served cool.



Source:

----------

